# AMDs Bulldozer FX-4170 mit 4,2 GHz im Handel



## Das Daub (25. Februar 2012)

AMD bringt heimlich einen neuen FX 4XXX auf den Markt (4170)
Der 4-Kerner taktet mit 4,2 GHz (mit Turbo 4,3 GHz )

AMD FX-4170


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: AMD bringt neuen FX 4XXX auf den Markt*

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt eine vernünftige Headline zu gestalten ... und dann mal hier noch die Specs:

Zwei Module mit vier INT-Clustern bei 4,2 bis 4,3 GHz und 125W TDP sowie rund 120 Euro.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Februar 2012)

Damit hat es wohl AMD zuerst geschafft, die 4 GHz auf gewöhnliche Desktoprechner als Standardtakt zu bringen.

Macht die Bulldozer leider nicht besser.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Februar 2012)

Leider völlig uninteressant.
Außer jemand sagt mir jetzt wotz man das Teil gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Außer jemand sagt mir jetzt wotz man das Teil gebrauchen kann.


 
 Zum Bauernfang?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zum Bauernfang?


 
Das klappt scheinbar ganz gut, ja.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

17 Prozent mehr Takt als der FX-4100 bei etwa 20 Prozent höherem Preis und vermutlich geht die Leistungsaufnahme um so 15 bis 25 Prozent hoch. Wollte das Teil eigentlich diese Woche testen, aber da war er noch nicht da  schade iwie, denn für den Preis geht die Performance wohl in Ordnung. Naja, wandert er halt online in einen Test.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Februar 2012)

Wüsste gern wie es in dem Fall mit der Leistungsaufnahme aussieht.
Wollte wohl keiner von AMD das der von euch getestet wird  Man könnte ja vermuten das dies seine Gründe hat


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

In der MÜ sind alle FX drin: 8150, 8120, 6100 und 4100 ... da nächste Woche eh die allmonatliche Kaufberatung kommt, gibt's nicht nur Leistung sondern wohl auch erstmals Stromverbrauch in der Übersicht und nicht nur in (Online-)Tests.


----------



## xdevilx (25. Februar 2012)

ich hab grad ein de-ja-vu , wars nicht vorn paar jahren mal so das intel ums verrecken den takt anhob?


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2012)

Hier gehts weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hickt-den-fx-4170-mit-4-2-ghz-den-handel.html

mfg


----------

